# Dogs and Cops at WestWater



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Have there been any break in this year yet?


----------



## waterbuoy (Apr 19, 2008)

Colorado has the worst dog owners EVER!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Well thats it, never going outside again. Who knew there might be crap in the wilderness.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

waterbuoy said:


> Colorado has the worst dog owners EVER!


You sure? I thought your mom's house was the worst dog scene ever...


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

gh said:


> Well thats it, never going outside again. Who knew there might be crap in the wilderness.


Developed campgrounds and boat ramps that you share with hundreds of other people ain't wilderness.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

gh said:


> Well thats it, never going outside again. Who knew there might be crap in the wilderness.


because dog shit is biodegradable does not mean it's "natural" or okay for you to leave your dog crap wherever it lay...I'm afraid this is the attitude that makes it impossible for me to walk in the park without carefully watching where i step.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

dogs do not belong on the river


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

steven said:


> dogs do not belong on the river


Nor do people for that matter.


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic: the yearly "how much harder can we beat that dead horse" thread. Guess the season has really started now!

Dog owners - leash your dog, clean up after them, and make sure they are safe. Everyone else - get over it, or go to a national park instead of Westwater.


----------



## waterbuoy (Apr 19, 2008)

lmyers said:


> You sure? I thought your mom's house was the worst dog scene ever...


There's no need to still be butt sore about my mom strapping it on and doing you doggystyle that time. You named your price and she paid to play!:lol:


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Emmielou said:


> Fantastic: the yearly "how much harder can we beat that dead horse" thread. Guess the season has really started now!
> 
> Dog owners - leash your dog, clean up after them, and make sure they are safe. Everyone else - get over it, or go to a national park instead of Westwater.


Dead horse or not, it still sucks when some rafter's dog pisses on your tent.
I did see a couple people with dogs on a leash though, being good owners.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I clean up my dogs crap and if he pissed on your tent he would be in serious trouble and I would attempt to clean your tent. This thread comes up annually its always an over generalization about dogs in general and its boring and tiresome. Some people suck and some of those people have dogs, sorry but its true and when I run into those people generally it leads to a dog fight with my dogs which is way more troubling than a pile of crap.So yes SOME people shouldnt have dogs but I run into the same thing with people with kids, SOME people shouldnt have kids. Wanna start a thread about parents in Colorado suck?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Emmielou said:


> Fantastic: the yearly "how much harder can we beat that dead horse" thread. Guess the season has really started now!
> 
> Dog owners - leash your dog, clean up after them, and make sure they are safe. Everyone else - get over it, or go to a national park instead of Westwater.


Is the dead horse part about people like you telling dog owners what they should do?...or is it about people saying beating a dead horse too many times so they are beating a dead horse?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

GH,
You're on to something. The parents of bad dog owners are the real problem and therefore; parents of bad dog owners SUCK. And if they are from Colorado, they SUCK even more.

suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck

suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck
suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck,suck

Someone need to start a therapy group for you people.

BTW, the waters up, have fun out there.

-Mut


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

Hey Mut, they are not talking about you. Only those in the canine variety.


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

caseybailey said:


> Is the dead horse part about people like you telling dog owners what they should do?...or is it about people saying beating a dead horse too many times so they are beating a dead horse?


It's about the fact that this argument gets rehashed every spring to the same effect. There's always going to be some person who doesn't want dogs on river trips, even if the owner leashes the dog and cleans up after it...and there is always going to be some dog owners who don't give a damn about being responsible for their pet. Some people don't use fire pans, which can be annoying when you show up at a camp and there is charcoal and trash scattered around, but that doesn't mean no one should have a fire on the river. The more we fellow river dog owners remind each other that not everyone is a fan of dealing with lose dogs while packing gear/pumping boats, the better it is for everyone.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Signorini said:


> Hey Mut, they are not talking about you. Only those in the canine variety.


I get confused sometimes. Maybe it's my short leash, or choke collar!


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Emmielou said:


> It's about the fact that this argument gets rehashed every spring to the same effect. There's always going to be some person who doesn't want dogs on river trips, even if the owner leashes the dog and cleans up after it...and there is always going to be some dog owners who don't give a damn about being responsible for their pet. Some people don't use fire pans, which can be annoying when you show up at a camp and there is charcoal and trash scattered around, but that doesn't mean no one should have a fire on the river. The more we fellow river dog owners remind each other that not everyone is a fan of dealing with lose dogs while packing gear/pumping boats, the better it is for everyone.


...so you're annoyed it gets brought up every spring, but you feel we need to remind each other?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Mut said:


> I get confused sometimes. Maybe it's my short leash, or choke collar!


...or the day they gave you a shot and you woke up to a cone around your neck and your balls missing.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

CaseyBailey,

Funny. You made me laugh.

But, one point of correction... I didn't voulunteer for that operation, your mom asked me to get my balls cut off so she could keep them and tea bag herself when I am not around. 

Bwahahaha, you made me laugh again.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

CB Rob said:


> Dead horse or not, it still sucks when some rafter's dog pisses on your tent.
> I did see a couple people with dogs on a leash though, being good owners.


It sucks when anyone pisses on your tent. My dog is at least as well behaved as some of my boating buddies, especially when they have had too much to drink.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

It is true though, that Colorado dog owners are at least, let's say, unique. All the research you need: Go to the Trailhead or the Steakout in Fort Collins any day from April through November. There's more dogs than humans. At the bar. Yes, FoCo hippies bring their dogs to the bar. Where they bark, shit, piss, get into fights, and take up my favorite table on the patio at the Trailhead. I'm not weighing in on 'ye old dead horse, I'm just sayin. Colorado dog owners are unique.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

caseybailey said:


> ...or the day they gave you a shot and you woke up to a cone around your neck and your balls missing.


LMAO, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Coloradoans love dogs, this is why the local shelters sometimes have to bring in dogs from WY or NM and why the DDFL got a bunch of CA's chihuahua's. Colorado is dog crazy, so am I.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

I think we can all agree that in general cops suck worse than dogs.


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

gh said:


> LMAO, I hate it when that happens.


Just when you where getting flexable enough to lick them yourself, too.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

and if all else fails, pour some bacon grease on it


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Is it really that Colorado dog owners suck, or that Wyoming dog owners blow. I forget.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I've paid about $1200 in dog off leash tickets in the last 8 years and she's always right at my side and I clean up every poop my dog has. 

Yea, it sucks how people don't clean up after their dogs and make others think that off leash tickets are the solution.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

basil said:


> I've paid about $1200 in dog off leash tickets in the last 8 years and she's always right at my side and I clean up every poop my dog has.
> 
> Yea, it sucks how people don't clean up after their dogs and make others think that off leash tickets are the solution.


Let me get this straight....you had your dog off leash and they gave you a ticket for having your dog off leash? It's an outrage! Call your congressman! Have your dog call your congressman! We can't stand for such injustice!

I guess some people don't think it's their reponsiblity to clean up poop after their dogs. I guess other people don't think it's their responsiblity to follow the law. So it goes.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

What...calling out the venerable Basil. I agree with him, if the dog is next to and/or responds to voice command then you shouldn't be ticketed.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with Mr. Compassionate. Let's shift gears to talking trash about cops!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I laugh when I bike past hikers who yell at me to have my dog (who is ONLY focused on me) on a leash while their dog is at the end of it's rope snarling at us. I could see their point if my dog even so much as glanced at them while we went past but she could care less, she'd rather be running than checking out hikers.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Jensjustduckie said:


> I laugh when I bike past hikers who yell at me to have my dog (who is ONLY focused on me) on a leash while their dog is at the end of it's rope snarling at us. I could see their point if my dog even so much as glanced at them while we went past but she could care less, she'd rather be running than checking out hikers.


I laugh when I speed through a school zone and those stupid parents with kids tugging at their hands yell at me. I could see their point if I was out of control, but hey, what's the big deal about a measly 20 miles an hour over?

Keep 'em coming. This week is flyin' by!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

seriously why arent the cops on leashes...... what are we talking about?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Caseybailey, you are a gem and a wonderful troll. I have these things on my bike that are called brakes, I use them when approaching other bikers, hikers or corners. I didn't say "when I FLY by hikers" I said bike, my dog still ignores others even when moving slowly.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike, I wonder the same thing...


----------



## waterbuoy (Apr 19, 2008)

I killed my neighbor's dog a month ago because it was harassing me and I felt threatened. Totally legal in CO!


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Just pushin' buttons and trying to get folks to think. 
Do you think that a class V boater should wear a life jacket in class III water? They are in total control. Do they prepare for the worst and unexpected situation? Do they trust that they are in total control? 
If the "bad dog" on leash got a hold of your dog, a fight ensued and both dogs were hurt, who do you think would be liable?
If a cop is wearing a leash, does that automatically make him one of the village people?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

partially only if he has the rest of the gay as getup to go along....


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

waterbuoy said:


> I killed my neighbor's dog a month ago because it was harassing me and I felt threatened. Totally legal in CO!


Wow. Really? Thanks Ted Bundy- why don't you kill the neighbors' kids too? What kind of a person just kills a dog and then brags about it on the internet?

The thing is, why it's a dead horse that keeps getting beat is because some people are dog people and some aren't- nothing is ever going to change that. As in every other aspect of boating and life, respect would go a long way toward fixing the problem, but it's unrealistic to expect everyone to live up to everyone else's standards of respect.

I love my dogs more than most people, which is why I choose to rarely subject them to the ignorance and disrespect of strangers and leave them home.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I get your point Casey, it's always good to be safe. I quit using a leash on my dog after being attacked by other dogs - she couldn't run away from me and usually ended up under my tires so we both wiped out. I sure wish those other dogs that attacked us had been on leashes. 

Putting a leash on my dog won't stop another dog from attacking her but the "authorities" would look down on me for sure.

I've seen boaters at play parks not wearing PFD's and it makes me nervous because you just never know what could happen so I agree with you there too.

The cop could only be one of the Village People if the leash is attached to a studded collar.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

waterb*tch needs a hug. has no heart when you are killing your neighbors dog unless hes biting off your sack in your yard but seriously just kick the damn dog. it wont hurt it near as much.


----------



## waterbuoy (Apr 19, 2008)

TMTTR-
It was an AGGRESSIVE pit bull (before anyone starts, I know plenty of pits that I like and some I would never trust) frothing at the mouth on my property with my 3 year old daughter backed against the tire of my truck. I had discussed this dog many times with my neighbors. I would do it again.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

cause a dog with teeth and a big head is naturally aggressive looking? what was its attitude posture? my dogs bark but only cause they are to damn excited... tail down, hair on the back up? what the deal? 

did you shot it while next to your 3 year old daughter? than you are just as dangerous? if not more and careless? lets hear it, if it wasnt close enough you didnt need to kill it.. seems kinda one way....


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 
Can we get another round of applause for the incredible, the amazing, Hypocritical Dead Horse Beater! You can't say it...but she can!



Emmielou said:


> Fantastic: the yearly "how much harder can we beat that dead horse" thread. Guess the season has really started now!
> 
> Dog owners - leash your dog, clean up after them, and make sure they are safe. Everyone else - get over it, or go to a national park instead of Westwater.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Jensjustduckie said:


> I laugh when I bike past hikers who yell at me to have my dog (who is ONLY focused on me) on a leash while their dog is at the end of it's rope snarling at us. I could see their point if my dog even so much as glanced at them while we went past but she could care less, she'd rather be running than checking out hikers.


An unleashed dog is unpredictable in the eyes of the strangers you are passing. They have no idea what your dog is going to do, even if you do. This unpredictable situation makes people nervous when they shouldn't have to feel nervous and, therefore, you are infringing on their peace.

They are like, "oh great, here comes a dog off the leash" and it stresses them out. It ruins a minute of their peaceful nature walk and that is why they get mad at you. 

It is not the biggest deal in the world and they don't need to yell at you, but they think you are being inconsiderate and disprespectful and that is why some people are reacting like that to you.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Good god, I cant believe I am getting trolled back into this but here goes....Just because my dog is a 100lb German Shepard doesnt mean you should kill him. Just saying if you were my neighbor and you killed my dog....you wouldnt like me very much after that.


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

oh jeez, Hypocritical? haha, check your dictionary. How about "sarcasm." Beat the horse all you want, just don't beat my dog. 

I think it's easiest just to keep dogs leashed in crowded areas where you might not be able to give them full attention, like rigging on a boat ramp, so as not to antagonize or annoy others. But if your dog is truly under voice command and stays out of the way of others, maybe there is no difference. Of course, how do you convince some owners that voice command does not mean you yell at the dog 7 times until he gets distracted by a squirrel and stops humping the other group's leashed lab?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Let's just cut to the chase and get the dog photos going, it's that time of year and the poor horse needs a break. 

Hazel and Lila, attack goldens extraordinaire. Coming to maul any hand that might contain a treat.


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Let's just cut to the chase and get the dog photos going, it's that time of year and the poor horse needs a break.


I like your thinking..... Here's various photos of Tyee on the river.... Lets see some more photos!


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Love that we've moved on to pics


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

A doggie down jacket? 



Georgie Hayduke


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Why do we hate dogs? Is it just self loathing, because we all wish we could do this.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Promethis (Aug 25, 2009)

Rhythms 1st float


----------



## cracksmeup (Sep 3, 2008)

*cops and dogs*

here we go


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

cracksmeup said:


> here we go


now thats some funny shit right there!


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

mr. compassionate, "A doggie down jacket?"

Nope, this works just fine! It was barely crackin' 20 F, and he was a happy dog. No swimming allowed that day, but I think he was fine with that.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Feature_Stores if we were in india we might all have cows (holy in india) on the river instead of dogs.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

and if we were in china we might wonder why americans keep yummy dogs as house pets


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, how cute, can we now do pictures that have dogs, kids and courtrooms?


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

I love dogs. Some of my best friends over the years have had four legs and wag their tails. That said, I don't think dogs are people. I don't take my dog everywhere I go, 
I don't think my dog has the same rights as a human, and I won't bitch if I get a ticket for a dog off leash if the dog isn't leashed in a place that it's supposed to be. I also have a good supply of wag bags that go on all doggie excursions.

Good to know the cops are patroling the boat ramp areas at least a little. Never had an issue there but know people who have.


----------

